# Nikon Announces Development of D5 DSLR & More



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2015)

```
<p><em>Development of Digital SLR Camera Nikon D5</em></p>
<p><strong>November 18, 2015, TOKYO</strong> – Nikon Corporation is pleased to announce that it is developing the Nikon D5 digital SLR camera, which represents the next generation of professional Nikon FX-format models.</p>
<p>The new Wireless Transmitter WT-6 and Speedlight SB-5000, which will be positioned at the top of Nikon’s Speedlight lineup, are also being developed.</p>
<p>Through the combination of this next-generation professional camera offering an even higher level of performance, these advanced accessories and the rich lineup of existing NIKKOR lenses, Nikon is pursuing further possibilities for imaging expression.</p>
<p>*Details including release date and suggested retail price for this product have not yet been determined.</p>
```


----------

